# Infos über Schweden; Glaskogen benötigt!



## ChrisDom (14. Juli 2005)

Moin erst mal,

anfang August bin ich in Schweden; Värmland in eienr Hütte im Naturreservat Glaskogen. War da schon mal jemand und kann mir sagen, wie da so die Barsche, Hechte und Forellen drauf sind? Welche Köder; Wobbler, Spinner usw. könnten da besonders gut gehen?

Dank vorab...
Chris


----------



## Karstein (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Infos über Schweden; Glaskogen benötigt!*

Ich bin zwar gerade vor 4 Wochen direkt am Revier Glaskogen/ Glava vorbeigefahren, aber meine Angelei dort ist schon länger her - 1977 fischten wir zum ersten Mal dort (ich war damals 12) und 1979 mieteten wir uns eine kleine Hütte direkt am Stora Gla (größter See des Reservates).

Landschaftlich ist dieses Gebiet wunderschön, dichter Waldbestand, dutzende von Seen, ein paar kleine Flüsschen. Massig Elche in dem Gebiet und kaum was los bis auf die eine Badestelle am Stora Gla.

Eine Angelkarte gibt es für das komplette Reservat, also kann man jeden Tag ein anderes Gewässer befischen und hat trotzdem nicht alle gesehen! Karten gab´s damals in Glava an der Tankstelle zu kaufen.

Zur Angelei: 1977 verlor ich meinen allerersten Großhecht von geschätzten 12 Pfund nach einem kurzen Drill an meiner kleinen DAM Rute, Köder Effzett 40gr - er schoss in einem unter Wasser liegenden Baum. Mein Vater fing an derselben Stelle später noch insgesamt drei Hechte bis 8 Pfund. Der See hieß Helmsjön, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

An einem anderen See (glaube Abbortjärn?) fing mein Vater auf Ukelei am Bleikopfsystem dann 1979 einen Barsch von 3,5 Pfund!!! es war der größte Barsch, den ich jemals gesehen habe.

Am Stora Gla und Stora Le (?) benötigst Du ein Boot, die Seeflächen sind zu groß. Und auch das Auffinden der Hechtplätze war für uns damals schwierig, die meisten kleineren Hechte bis 3 Pfund fingen wir in den kleinen Buchten mit Schilfbewuchs.

Dann gab es noch einige Seen, die mit guten Forellen besetzt waren - an den drei Seen waren extra für Fliegenfischer Holzstege in den See gebaut. Naturköderangeln war dort verboten, aber beim Blinkern schwamm trotzdem eine ca. 4 pfündige Forelle mitsamt abgerissener Posenmontage an meinem Platz vorbei.

Wenn noch alles so geblieben sein sollte, wie ich´s von damals her kenne, kann ich´s nur wärmstens empfehlen dort hinzufahren! #6

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Infos über Schweden; Glaskogen benötigt!*

PS: der Erfolgsköder meines Dads war damals der 2-teilige HiLo Wobbler von ABU in Hechtdesign, bei mir der Effzett und der Spinner Libelle. Aber auch auf die toten Lauben/Ukeleis fingen wir gut (siehe der Barsch).


----------



## ChrisDom (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Infos über Schweden; Glaskogen benötigt!*

Aber Hallo! 
Das ist ja schon etwas länger her! Danke für die Infos, ich hoffe mal, dass ich da auch ein paar schöne Erlebnisse habe. Leidert hab ich mit Fliegenfischen nichts am Kopf, würd das auch mal gern ausprobieren wenn es nicht so teuer wäre! 
Eine Frage noch, füür mich als absoluten gelegenheits "Wurmbader und Blinkerversenker"
Bleikopfsystem: Was ist das noch mal? Werden daran die Köderfische befestigt? Diese Gummifische?
Naja, wenn gar nichts beisst, werd ich halt Elche streicheln gehen oder Pilze sammeln.


----------



## Kormoranhasser (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Infos über Schweden; Glaskogen benötigt!*

Hi,
bleikopfsysteme sind super fur hecht.man kann gummifische mithilfe eines jigkopfes und haken im kopfbereich befestigen.bring zusätzlich lieber noch ein sicherheitsdrilling im schwanzberich des fisches an. alternativ zu Kunstködern gibt es noch naturködersysteme z.b das drachkovichsystem frag doch mal deinen fachhändler was das ist und wie es angebracht wird. das ist schwer jetzt zu erklären.
petri heil in schweden


----------



## ChrisDom (20. September 2005)

*AW: Infos über Schweden; Glaskogen benötigt!*

Hallöle zusammen,
hatte mal so gar keinen erfolg! Nur kleinere barsche, die ich wieder rein geschmissen habe. Ein Hecht war auch dabei ca. 20 cm.
Naja, aber dafür wunderschöne Natur und ohnen Ende Pilze.
Danke ffür die Tips 
Chris


----------

